# Installed more RAM, now my games are crashing



## TanMan5 (May 11, 2015)

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-16GVRB

Made sure to check the model and get the exact same type of RAM. When I initially installed, I couldn't boot, tried again and got BSOD (system service exception). Reseatted the RAM and it booted correctly. 

Now I am getting crashes when I run programs, typically during games. It can happen after a few minutes, or maybe an hour or so. It goes to the typical crash reporter for the program I was running.

I am going to try reseatting once more, but I am not sure how adding more RAM could cause these issues. Maybe a setting in my BIOS?

TLDR - installed more RAM (same type 100%) getting crashes when running programs.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

did the slots have any dust in them, maybe worth removing all the DIMMs and using compressed air to clean the slots and try again.

Then you could try JUST the new memory in the machine to see if the memory is faulty by running memtest or just launching your games see what happens.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Brand and model of computer/mother board?

Test the ram with memtest86 if you see any errors remove all and test one stick at at a time. The latest version is v8.3 free edition > https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm
See the how to guide here> https://www.techsupportforum.com/21777-how-to-perform-a-memtest86-test-2/


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes please follow wrench's advice, so we can see what windows see's as your ram please open a cmd prompt as admin and copy paste ALL the following:

wmic memorychip get BankLabel, Capacity, Caption, CreationClassName, DataWidth, Description, Devicelocator, FormFactor, HotSwappable, InstallDate, InterleaveDataDepth, InterleavePosition, Manufacturer, MemoryType, Model, Name, OtherIdentifyingInfo, PartNumber, PositionInRow, PoweredOn, Removable, Replaceable, SerialNumber, SKU, Speed, Status, Tag, TotalWidth, TypeDetail, Version /Format:list > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please post the notepad output here.


----------



## TanMan5 (May 11, 2015)

Wrench97 said:


> Brand and model of computer/mother board?
> 
> Test the ram with memtest86 if you see any errors remove all and test one stick at at a time. The latest version is v8.3 free edition > https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm
> See the how to guide here> https://www.techsupportforum.com/21777-how-to-perform-a-memtest86-test-2/


I have an ASRock B450 Pro. Will test the memory tonight, it says it takes a few hours


----------



## TanMan5 (May 11, 2015)

jenae said:


> Hi, yes please follow wrench's advice, so we can see what windows see's as your ram please open a cmd prompt as admin and copy paste ALL the following:
> 
> wmic memorychip get BankLabel, Capacity, Caption, CreationClassName, DataWidth, Description, Devicelocator, FormFactor, HotSwappable, InstallDate, InterleaveDataDepth, InterleavePosition, Manufacturer, MemoryType, Model, Name, OtherIdentifyingInfo, PartNumber, PositionInRow, PoweredOn, Removable, Replaceable, SerialNumber, SKU, Speed, Status, Tag, TotalWidth, TypeDetail, Version /Format:list > 0 & notepad 0
> 
> Press enter, please post the notepad output here.


BankLabel=P0 CHANNEL A
Capacity=8589934592
Caption=Physical Memory
CreationClassName=Win32_PhysicalMemory
DataWidth=64
Description=Physical Memory
DeviceLocator=DIMM 0
FormFactor=8
HotSwappable=
InstallDate=
InterleaveDataDepth=
InterleavePosition=
Manufacturer=Unknown
MemoryType=0
Model=
Name=Physical Memory
OtherIdentifyingInfo=
PartNumber=F4-3200C16-8GVGB
PositionInRow=
PoweredOn=
Removable=
Replaceable=
SerialNumber=00000000
SKU=
Speed=2934
Status=
Tag=Physical Memory 0
TotalWidth=64
TypeDetail=16512
Version=


BankLabel=P0 CHANNEL A
Capacity=8589934592
Caption=Physical Memory
CreationClassName=Win32_PhysicalMemory
DataWidth=64
Description=Physical Memory
DeviceLocator=DIMM 1
FormFactor=8
HotSwappable=
InstallDate=
InterleaveDataDepth=
InterleavePosition=
Manufacturer=Unknown
MemoryType=0
Model=
Name=Physical Memory
OtherIdentifyingInfo=
PartNumber=F4-3200C16-8GVRB
PositionInRow=
PoweredOn=
Removable=
Replaceable=
SerialNumber=00000000
SKU=
Speed=2934
Status=
Tag=Physical Memory 1
TotalWidth=64
TypeDetail=16512
Version=


BankLabel=P0 CHANNEL B
Capacity=8589934592
Caption=Physical Memory
CreationClassName=Win32_PhysicalMemory
DataWidth=64
Description=Physical Memory
DeviceLocator=DIMM 0
FormFactor=8
HotSwappable=
InstallDate=
InterleaveDataDepth=
InterleavePosition=
Manufacturer=Unknown
MemoryType=0
Model=
Name=Physical Memory
OtherIdentifyingInfo=
PartNumber=F4-3200C16-8GVGB
PositionInRow=
PoweredOn=
Removable=
Replaceable=
SerialNumber=00000000
SKU=
Speed=2934
Status=
Tag=Physical Memory 2
TotalWidth=64
TypeDetail=16512
Version=


BankLabel=P0 CHANNEL B
Capacity=8589934592
Caption=Physical Memory
CreationClassName=Win32_PhysicalMemory
DataWidth=64
Description=Physical Memory
DeviceLocator=DIMM 1
FormFactor=8
HotSwappable=
InstallDate=
InterleaveDataDepth=
InterleavePosition=
Manufacturer=Unknown
MemoryType=0
Model=
Name=Physical Memory
OtherIdentifyingInfo=
PartNumber=F4-3200C16-8GVRB
PositionInRow=
PoweredOn=
Removable=
Replaceable=
SerialNumber=00000000
SKU=
Speed=2934
Status=
Tag=Physical Memory 3
TotalWidth=64
TypeDetail=16512
Version=


My old RAM is in slots A1 and B1, my new RAM is in A2 and B2


----------



## TanMan5 (May 11, 2015)

After I grabbed that info and turned my PC off to remove the new ram, I rebooted with just the old ram and got windows error code 0xc0000221. I restarted with just one old stick of ram and got nothing on my display. I now have all 4 sticks inside, running normally for now, hoping I'm not doing something important and I crash.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, where did you get your memory from, usually any g-skill will show as the manufacturer when the above cmd is run?


----------



## TanMan5 (May 11, 2015)

jenae said:


> Hi, where did you get your memory from, usually any g-skill will show as the manufacturer when the above cmd is run?


Newegg. I typed my model into Google and found a decent deal.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it is possible that reseating the ram has solved your problem, we will wait and see.


----------



## TanMan5 (May 11, 2015)

jenae said:


> Hi, it is possible that reseating the ram has solved your problem, we will wait and see.


Unfortunately no, I have tried multiple times. With all 4 sticks in, I still get crashes to desktop without a crash report. With the old 2 sticks, I sometimes get various BSOD after logging in.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you run memtest yet?


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Move your old ram to A1 B1 and new ram to A2 B2


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

G Skill is not a ram maker though they use Crucial ram they are more of a distributor so likely even though the model number was the same the ram was quite different from a different batch because of time involved between purchases. That said if using the original ram didn't work correctly either sounds more like the board is bad with all the different results. I would remove the board and make sure there are no screws running around underneath or wires underneath and then re install board and memory. If still all these issues occur I would RMA the motherboard. Are you certain every time you changed ram seatings the system was completely off?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, that's true Rich although they are a pretty decent mob, and I suspect since no manufacturers name appears that this may be faulty ram, won't hurt to check the MB. I would try a different 8gb or two sticks of known quality just as a test.


----------

